# rat breeder or rescue in Arkansas?



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

I have googled, but come up empty. I figured this would be the place to ask!

My son wants to add to his ratties eventually. I was wanting to see if we could get rats somewhere other than Petco in the future.  TIA.


----------

